# yo



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

hey name is chris and just got my first snowboard gear, hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

sweet topic title, hope it goes good, stay on an edge, you drive the board, dont let the board drive you


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Have fun shredding. Just keep practicing if things don't go so well at first.


----------

